# Community > Questions, Comments, Suggestions, Testing. >  Getting Banned

## hanse

How does one get banned? I have not seen R93 around on here for a while and saw on a recent post that he may have been banned? Cheers

----------


## GravelBen

I think in his case it was by sending abusive/threatening messages to another forum member after a disagreement on a thread which is now closed. Either that or it was just a coincidence and he did something else bad at the same time...

----------


## Ground Control

Wow

I didn't realise he had gone .
It makes sense now when I think about it , I haven't seen anything from him in awhile .
I don't know what happened but I wish him well . He was good fun as far as I'm concerned .

Ken

----------


## Happy

+ 1. Great sense of humour with a lot of knowledge. That's a bugger. How do you find a 6 fingered west coaster to replace that rat bag ??  Shame. That thread should never have gone the way it did .

----------


## Trevs

Is it possible to be unbanned.

----------


## Wildman

> I think in his case it was by sending abusive/threatening messages to another forum member after a disagreement on a thread which is now closed. Either that or it was just a coincidence and he did something else bad at the same time...


Repeated incidents involving threats and abuse for that particular case. In general its pretty hard to get banned but please don't try....

----------


## Wildman

> Is it possible to be unbanned.


Not really. You're welcome to sign up under a different name and try again though. Some times people just have a brain fart, get banned, then come back under a different guise and end up contributing constructively. However some repeatedly try to sign up and cause shit, its usually pretty obvious, and they get cleaned up till they stop trying...

----------


## hunter308

It is a shame R93 got banned he contributed a great deal of advice along with others on this forum, but what else can we do the decision of the caretakers is final and not negotiable no matter how much we kick up a stink to get them to allow R93 to comeback it won't happen so no use wasting our breath. The original poster of that particular thread should have been banned as well for one or two things he said in public relating to the person he was dealing with.

----------


## username

> How does one get banned?


Defend tuiman2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Trevs

most cases if you did get banned you probably don't want to come back anyway.

----------


## GravelBen

> Defend tuiman2


Funny you say that, because 3 or 4 of his buddies defended him on that thread (even though the issue didn't appear to be anything to do with them) and only one got banned that I noticed. Not trying to start another argument, just saying...

----------


## username

The last people to get the arse were defending him too. He must be a GC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Towely

No great loss. Good riddence.

----------


## Neckshot

The Problem with this little pub is there is a lack of real retribution for smart arse fuckers.In the real world half the snotty nose twits on here would have a pretty funny looking smile if they were saying the shit they do in person...................but they know they wont on here so they get away with it and would be to gutless to say it in real life.Ive found through real life that the people ive  met from this forum who arnt afraid to walk the talk are real good buggers and the ones who talk a big game are in most cases full of total shit and never show there faces.I personaly feel that as the membership has increased on here so has the amount of bullshit an facebook type shit aswell.Im not going to slag of any induviduals as its pointless so good luck the lot of ya.

Jase

----------


## Beavis

Sad to see him gone. Got a link to the thread that went pear shaped? Have had trouble getting on the board for the last week or so.

----------


## mikee

> But I don't want people to know my name is Jeff, no wait Tim, no Jonathan, no fourdogs 
> I want to be anonamous, animous, damn it I don't wanna go where everybody knows my name


dont you mean anonymouse, dangermouse's relative??

----------


## mikee

> I use the same name on all the forums I participate in, completely transparent. 
> 
> Not signing in under another name, stirring shit & disappearing.... happens more than most would realise..... so do threatening PMs....
> 
> Sometimes some people make honest mistakes, jump to conclusions or just simply have a brain fart


You left out "flying off the handle" and "jumping off the deep end"

----------


## Neckshot

> You left out "flying off the handle" and "jumping off the deep end"


Did someone say my name????? :Grin:

----------


## Barefoot

> dont you mean anonymouse, dangermouse's relative??


Your thinking of my mate Penfold

----------


## Ground Control

> Well at least you know what year I was born and my last name is Scottish, that's enough!


Well at least you know I was once an Astronaut and had a number of best selling albums in the 60's and 70's .

Ken ( real name Major Tom )

----------


## Maca49

I name my cat after you Major Tom

----------


## Toby

That's a funny song

----------


## Rushy

> But I don't want people to know my name is Jeff, no wait Tim, no Jonathan, no fourdogs 
> I want to be anonamous, animous, damn it I don't wanna go where everybody knows my name


Jeez Fred you are confusing yourself. You went through the desert on a horse with no name.  You on the other hand have always had a name since you were called after that Dagg fellah.

----------


## Pengy

> That's a funny song


Why? Seriously. Why is it funny ?

----------


## Maca49

So here am I sitting in my tin can, far above the world, planet earth is blue.......... Farking brill Pengy

----------


## Toby

That little tune

----------


## Pengy

I think that maybe Toby`s ge.....neration dont know good lyrics when they hear them Maca

----------


## Pengy

> That little tune


C`mon man. Elaborate

----------


## Pengy

" I know a mouse and he hasnt got a house. I dont know why, I call him Gerald" 
Now that is a funny little tune  :Have A Nice Day: 

and if Maca knows where those lyrics are from I will be impressed

----------


## Rushy

> I think that maybe Toby`s ge.....neration dont know good lyrics when they hear them Maca


Boom che che, boom boom che che, a wacka wacka wacka boom che che che.  One of Toby's favourites right there Pengy.

----------


## Toby

I'll have you know I'm more of a rock person myself.

----------


## Pengy

He says in his poshest internet voice  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

You spelt that wrong tobe cock not rock! Get ya brass yet? :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

You lot should all be banned!

----------


## Toby

Not yet maca

----------


## Rushy

> You lot should all be banned!


Why what is this thread about.

----------


## Pengy

Dont change the subject young rascal

Whoops! That was aimed at Toby one kinoby

----------


## Gibo

> Why what is this thread about.


Ziggy Stardust but thats beside the point

----------


## Toby

Maca changed it first. Old coot fix ya eyes!

----------


## Gibo

> Dont change the subject young rascal
> 
> Whoops! That was aimed at Toby one kinoby


I just reported that post to the admins, i feel it will be the strongest case for a banning to date!

----------


## Maca49

> You lot should all be banned!


We are banned that's why we don't give a shit, time you joined?  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

> Maca changed it first. Old coot fix ya eyes!


I'm not the one playing with myself :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

> banning to date!


My old man banned me from dating once Gibo after I had shagged a chick called Judy on the back seat of his Vauxhall Velox. I won't tell you how he knew.

----------


## Pengy

> My old man banned me from dating once Gibo after I had shagged a chick called Judy on the back seat of his Vauxhall Velox. I won't tell you how he knew.


Serves him right for having a crap car

----------


## Pengy

More to the point. Is there life on Mars ?

----------


## Maca49

Fark that was low Pengy, vinyl seats with a gloss oh boy :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

> More to the point. Is there life on Mars ?


Only if you have a Velox aaaarrrrrgggghhhh

----------


## GravelBen

I know one forum that actually has a 'sin-bin' section, where rather than a complete ban you can get a suspension where you're only allowed to post in that section for however long the mods think you deserve. I think they can talk to the other sin-binned people, but nobody else. Seems to work well enough, if people cause enough trouble they still get a proper ban.

No idea if that would work with this forum software etc though.

----------


## Gibo

The sin bin sounds fun  :Have A Nice Day:  lets get one  :Thumbsup:  can you get yellow and red cards?  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

It would be full of all blacks and super 15 players bugger that boring! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> The sin bin sounds fun  lets get one  can you get yellow and red cards?


Shit Gibo no need to encourage anyone to set up something that will see us sitting on the bench every night of the week.

----------


## Gibo

> Shit Gibo no need to encourage anyone to set up something that will see us sitting on the bench every night of the week.


 :O O:  i dont think you have it in ya  :Wink:

----------


## Barefoot

> " I know a mouse and he hasnt got a house. I dont know why, I call him Gerald" 
> Now that is a funny little tune 
> 
> and if Maca knows where those lyrics are from I will be impressed


I think I just saw a pig fly by.

----------


## Pengy

Be good children, Rushy is here

----------


## Pengy

> I think I just saw a pig fly by.


Ive got a bike......but you know the rest.
Glad to see I am not entirely alone Barefoot  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

> " I know a mouse and he hasnt got a house. I dont know why, I call him Gerald" 
> Now that is a funny little tune 
> 
> and if Maca knows where those lyrics are from I will be impressed


Nicks a mate with a very nice collection of cars! :ORLY:

----------


## Maca49

> Be good children, Rushy is here
> Attachment 25378


Judy, judy don't be moody!

----------


## Barefoot

You went for a modern one Pengy, I was thinking more this era
I can just picture Rushy cruising up the main street of Tok, one arm out the window

----------


## hunter308

> I name my cat after you Major Tom

----------


## Pengy

> You went for a modern one Pengy, I was thinking more this era
> I can just picture Rushy cruising up the main street of Tok, one arm out the window
> 
> Attachment 25383


What is he doing with the other arm, and where is Judy  :Wink:

----------


## hunter308

Hmmm I just feel like being a wally  :Psmiley:  (damn the barron knights)

----------


## 7mmsaum

> You went for a modern one Pengy, I was thinking more this era
> I can just picture Rushy cruising up the main street of Tok, one arm out the window
> 
> Attachment 25383


Hey I had one of those to get to varsity, 2.6. 6cyl three on the tree

1954 EIP velox

It used to jam out of gear at intersections and you had to jump out and wiggle linkages underneath to select a gear again, AND the rear axle was a tapered key way into the brake drum, held on with a nut, that often felt it shouldn't hang on and the back wheel and brake drum would come off together. 

At least the offending nut would stay inside the hubcap  :Have A Nice Day: 

Full length leather seats were great  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> You went for a modern one Pengy, I was thinking more this era
> I can just picture Rushy cruising up the main street of Tok, one arm out the window
> 
> Attachment 25383


That's the bugger Barefoot.

----------

